

Update HN: Amazon has thankfully removed my free ebook - latch

Just an update from yesterday (though, I guess for a lot of you it's the same day) regarding this post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2876637<p>Amazon has de-listed the book. Shortly after the post appeared on HN, someone from Amazon contacted me and told me it was being taken care of. A couple hours ago I got an email from the copyright group responding to my original notice saying the item was being removed and it might take 2-3 days. But it seems to have taken a lot less time as it's now gone<p>I've asked Amazon if it's possible to make the process more visible and suggested any content with common licenses (searching for a link to creativecommons.org for example) would be wonderful.<p>I'm obviously very thankful, but I do wonder what the outcome would have been without the visibility HN brought to my litte issue.
======
latch
Another update, I'm being told that it shouldn't have taken as long as it did
(both from the initial takedown, and then once it was brought more directly to
their attention yesterday). I'm getting a good sense that

a) this isn't how it should work

b) this isn't how it normally works

c) they'll work to improve it

Hard to ask for too much more

~~~
glimcat
Keeping something as big as Amazon reasonably usable is hard. But they have a
pretty significant focus on improving the user experience. The culture is also
less problematic than Microsoft and they're much easier to connect with than
Google (e.g.).

They have their flaws, but they often do an admirable job for such a large
entity.

